# GREAT deal or Rip Off?



## DMcFadden (Oct 18, 2010)

OK, OK, I know that there are significant issues regarding the business practices of SWRB. However, after a seemingly endless delay, they claim that they are now shipping the Puritan Drive with its 12,500 resources.

They "claim" that this will be the end of the discounted price of $800 now that they are shipping.

I am torn between my suspicious and my acquisitive natures. 

I already have significant numbers of Puritan classics in PDF form but they are not searchable in an integrated "one click" way. This external drive device with an integrated software engine promises to enable me to do the kinds of searches that are only possible in Logos 4. However, will I live long enough (or ever have enough money) to get this many of these resources in a Logos format? Doubtful.

OK, Fred and others with strong opinions. What say ye?


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 18, 2010)

Buy it!


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 20, 2010)

<bump>


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 20, 2010)

Two sayings for my pal McFad: 



> Caveat emptor
> 
> Consider the source



Do we really want to perpetuate their "buisness"?


----------



## SolaGratia (Oct 20, 2010)

I highly recommend this:

Encyclopedia Puritannica Project (Home Page)

  EPP Overseer


----------



## Staphlobob (Oct 20, 2010)

I like SWRB. I purchased their CD set. I've already paid the discounted price - about 1 year ago - for my hard drive, but am skeptical about their "final." We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 20, 2010)

Dennis,

Since you asked me in the OP (although you already know the answer) - I would never buy *anything* from SWRB. Their schismatic nature, unethical business practices keep me far away.


----------



## JML (Oct 20, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> Dennis,
> 
> Since you asked me in the OP (although you already know the answer) - I would never buy *anything* from SWRB. *Their schismatic nature, unethical business practices keep me far away.*



For those of us who have no idea what you are talking about and are curious, could you fill us in? If it is not appropriate in this public thread, that is fine. Although, it has kind of already been put out there. Thanks.


----------



## Staphlobob (Oct 20, 2010)

John Lanier said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Dennis,
> ...



SWRB = Still Waters Revival Books. A fine (and ethical) group of Covenanters located in Canada.


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 20, 2010)

on second thought......don't buy it!


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 20, 2010)

Fred,

Thanks. I wanted to see if you had changed your mind since you last opined on SWRB. With more than 12,500 Puritan classics in a searchable and integrated database and on a portable device, it is almost too much to resist. Libronix has some of my Puritan stuff (complete works of Owen), Quick Verse has some more (complete works of Boston, Bunyan, etc.), and even the Word has Baxter, Flavel, and Watson. But NOBODY puts so much in one place with a single search engine! Wowie zowie!

Thanks for adding the starch to my backbone.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 20, 2010)

Just to opine on whatever claim the have to "proprietary search technology" that I am highly doubtful of their claims of being a "breakthrough" in technology and the "most powerful" bible study tool produced.

Let me put it to you this way, there are search technologies where a certain company spends $billions per year (and other spend $billions per year) in research to provide relevant search results. If I really wanted a "world class" search technology for PDF's on a hard drive I would just install the free Google Desktop search program.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 20, 2010)

Rich,

Admittedly I'm an amateur when it comes to computer utilities etc. However, using the Google desktop search function would hardly be as rapid of a search of thousands of longish PDF's as using a highly indexed source such as the one from SWRB would it? If that were the case, I should just dump all of my multitudes of PDF's into a common sub-directory and do a search.


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 21, 2010)

As much as I would love to have all of those resources I just can't pull the trigger on this one. After the fiasco of copyright issues SWRB has had in the past I just wouldn't want to take the chance. That is not to demean Reg or anyone else. Just as I take copyright issues seriously when it comes to duplicating music, I do the same when it comes to print. After all, it is theft. I have family whose living comes from copyrighted material. If SWRB has corrected that issue I'd be thrilled to see hard evidence of it.


----------



## Staphlobob (Oct 21, 2010)

Say what you want about SWRB (Sproul did), my hard drive is still on its way. When it comes in I'll let you all know how it works.


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 21, 2010)

Kevin, I am not trying to bait you. This is a genuine question because I would like to know (and, I would love to have those resources): Do you know whether or not SWRB has cleared up their copyright issues?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 21, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> Rich,
> 
> Admittedly I'm an amateur when it comes to computer utilities etc. However, using the Google desktop search function would hardly be as rapid of a search of thousands of longish PDF's as using a highly indexed source such as the one from SWRB would it? If that were the case, I should just dump all of my multitudes of PDF's into a common sub-directory and do a search.


 If all you want is speed out of a search engine then that is hardly a "breakthrough" in technology. One of the reasons I use Google Site Search for this site is that when a user searches using keywords the results are much more relevant than the crude engine built into vBulletin.

Google would collapse if its search engine ceased being the place that provided quick and relevant results. Microsoft and others are pouring $billions into research to try to take away their share of search.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 21, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Kevin, I am not trying to bait you. This is a genuine question because I would like to know (and, I would love to have those resources): Do you know whether or not SWRB has cleared up their copyright issues?



I have posted before about the fact that SWRB, among other things, borrowing an original valuable book from a member of my former church and marring it badly (to the point of destroying its value). When the member voiced a concern, he was basically told to not worry about it, since SWRB's "ministry" was more important than his book. He was not offered any remuneration. I have no respect for SWRB at all.


Semper Fidelis said:


> If all you want is speed out of a search engine then that is hardly a "breakthrough" in technology. One of the reasons I use Google Site Search for this site is that when a user searches using keywords the results are much more relevant than the crude engine built into vBulletin



I seriously doubt that any search program that SWRB has could be better or faster than a specific program you could install. I have X1 Search (for example) and I could search tens of thousands of PDFs in seconds using any number of boolean (or not) variables.


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks, Fred.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 21, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> I have posted before about the fact that SWRB, among other things, borrowing an original valuable book from a member of my former church and marring it badly (to the point of destroying its value). When the member voiced a concern, he was basically told to not worry about it, since SWRB's "ministry" was more important than his book. He was not offered any remuneration. I have no respect for SWRB at all.


Ah, yes, the "Importance of the Mission" trump card. Brought to you from the Jay Green manual of Christian business ethics.
SWRB should have offered remuneration and then left it to that person to then decide whether to forgo it for the "cause" or not.


----------



## Staphlobob (Oct 21, 2010)

The notes were seen by someone at SWRB (he's not allowed to post here any longer), but he sent me the following ...

_ The copyright violations issue has to do with SWRB copying books that Early English Books Online made available (and charges for!)._ _
That statement ONLY applied to the Puritan Bookshelf set. They have long since stopped selling that CD set, after an agreement was reached with EEBO. So none of the CD sets that SWRB presently sells (including the Reformation Bookshelf CDs, or the new sets that they are in the process of compiling) have any copyright violation issues, since none contain any books/pdfs that were acquired through EEBO. I just wanted to set the record straight for those who may have believed otherwise. Thanks.

Ginny Dohms
Puritan Reformed Church
RPNA (GM)
Canada_
_
_
_http://www.puritanboard.com/f66/90-cds-still-waters-revival-books-worth-37220/#post462398_


_It may also help people to understand that there are proprietary features on the Puritan Hard Drive that are not found anywhere else, like the 71,000+ categories we have added to the resources, the appended indices, and the Category Resource Signatures (CRS), among others. Adding the following short list may be helpful._

_++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++_

_*Puritan Hard Drive Resource Details*_
_
_
_Compatibility:_
_PC and Mac_
_
_
_Warranty:_
_SWRB lifetime guarantee (see terms at Puritan Hard Drive )_
_
_
_Resources:_
_Over 12,500 Reformation and Puritan books, MP3s, and videos_
_
_
_PDF Books:_
_Majority are searchable with text that you can copy and paste_
_
_
_PDF Books:_
_Majority contain new SWRB embedded and appended indices_
_
_
_Embedded Indices:_
_For lightning fast (much faster than text) searches in PDF books_
_
_
_Appended Indices:_
_Contain over 10,000,000 word/phrase and page references_
_
_
_PHD Software:_
_Proprietary software for world-class biblical (Reformation) research_
_
_
_PHD Software:_
_Free lifetime software upgrades_
_
_
_Embedded Database:_
_Expandable and already contains over 15,000,000 records_
_
_
_Embedded Database:_
_Free lifetime database updates_
_
_
_Categories:_
_Over 71,000 category references for instant, major resource lists_
_
_
_Category Resource Signatures:_
_Proprietary functionality that places you just one click from the most closely related books, MP3s and videos, for resources with a CRS_
_
_
_USB Hard Drive:_
_Drive manufacturer and color may vary from picture_
_
_
_USB Hard Drive:_
_Portable (not much bigger than a cassette tape) - study everywhere!_
_
_
_Storage:_
_250GB (with much free space for new downloadable books, MP3s and videos)_
_
_
_Power Source:_
_USB port with a single cable for both data and power_
_
_
_Price:_
_Over $2,800 less than closest comparable product and the Puritan Hard Drive contains over 11,150 more resources!_
_
_
_In Short:_
_A technological revolution in Puritan, Reformation and Protestant studies!_
_
_
_Major Benefit:_
_Learn more biblical truth, much faster, and grow closer to God!_
_
_
_Advantage:_
_Your own personal rocket fuel for remarkable Christian growth!_
_
_
_Learn More:_
_For more benefits to you, through the Puritan Hard Drive, continue reading at* Puritan Hard Drive (SWRB), 12,500 Puritan (Owen, Watson, et al), Reformation (Calvin, Knox, Luther, et al), Covenanter (Rutherford, Gillespie), Presbyterian (Hodge), Calvinistic (Edwards), Reformed Baptist (Spurgeon, Bunyan, Pink, et al) Books, MP3s,

*_Last I saw my Puritan Hard Drive is supposed to be in the mail today.


----------



## Staphlobob (Oct 21, 2010)

Just now got it. Simple to set up. Looks good to me. Lots and lots and lots of material here. Lots and lots and lots of search capabilities, indices, mp3s, WMVs, PDFs, etc. I've only just begun to look into it so I've got a lot of time to study it.


----------

